# suggestions please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I think I figured out why my 3 plants where getting brown edges. I didnt know what they were because I lost the tag. They are Hygrophila Siamensis. I think they are getting to much light 3 watts per gallon. so iam going to change them out to the lower light shrimp tank . Before I have to go though all kinds of searches would anyone know a higher light plant that looks something like it I can replace it with. Thanks Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The plants you have were identified as:

Microsorum pteropus (java fern) - very low-high light

Hygrophila corymbosa - medium-very high light

Hygrophila polysperma - medium-very high light

The light requirements above are from http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
The very high light plants should be able to take 3 w/gal. I have had similar plants like _yours growing submerged in full sun in my backyard and greenhouse last summer_. That must be way more than 3w/gal.  If the plants are exposed to air for a while their tips will turn brown. Are you fertilizing the plants yet?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Unless the plants were actually growing right up to the surface of the water (or growing emersed), it's unlikely that 3 WPG would cause the edges of the plant leaves to "burn". I've had it happen to some emersed Anubias I'm growing because I let the leaves get too close to the CFL bulb.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Unless the plants were actually growing right up to the surface of the water (or growing emersed), it's unlikely that 3 WPG would cause the edges of the plant leaves to "burn". I've had it happen to some emersed Anubias I'm growing because I let the leaves get too close to the CFL bulb.


Well quess Ill have to figure what else is causing it. lol Ill get there sooner or later.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have all three under 3.25 wpg, and they are growing healthy and happy. Did the plants suffer damage in transit? That may be the cause for die off of the edges - they may have dried out.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I have all three under 3.25 wpg, and they are growing healthy and happy. Did the plants suffer damage in transit? That may be the cause for die off of the edges - they may have dried out.


Nope they were a little brown on the bottom when I first got them this is on the new growth. Calmer thought I was talking about the plants I wanted an id on. These are not them. They are doing fine . My fault as I shoud have stated I have 3 plants all are the same Hydgrophilia siamensis. Check out my 10 gal planted you will see them when I planted them .Ok this is them first planted left side 1 to the right.


----------

